# Cicada killer wasps



## CLT49er

Our new neighborhood is infested with cicada killer wasps. It is mostly bad where the lawns are awful. I am trying to work with my neighbors to tackle this issue as it is getting worse each year. (They also need to improve their grass but thats another topic!) My kids wont go outside! Awful.

What have you done successfully? I plan to buy Tempo powder from DoMyOwn to apply on the holes. Also considering applying a granular like Bifen across all of the yards. But when is the best time to apply? During the active months (July/August) or before the active months?

One of the neighbors bad lawns...


----------



## kmw

I had 2 or 3 of those wasps recently show up in an area that I killed with glyphostate (full disclosure: I briefly worried that I was the "new neighbor," but my yard, which is still crappy, has definitely improved since moving in; and the pictures rule me out too lol). I waited until sunset-when it was barely light enough to see their dirt mounds/nests-and blasted a good amount of wasp spray (pictured below; few dollars at Walmart) in each. The wasps aren't aggressive, but they are huge and I think they still have stingers. But you should be able to stand 10+ feet away while spraying.


I will spray again in the next couple of days just to be sure, but I haven't seen them around since spraying (about 3-4 days ago).


----------



## kmw

And for that many nests, I'd probably get 2 or 3 cans to be safe.

Also: I have no idea if it's harmful to grass. Like I said, I had just glyphosated that area, so I wasn't concerned about damaging the lawn.


----------



## CLT49er

kmw said:


> And for that many nests, I'd probably get 2 or 3 cans to be safe.
> 
> Also: I have no idea if it's harmful to grass. Like I said, I had just glyphosated that area, so I wasn't concerned about damaging the lawn.


Thanks KMW! We have probably 100+. We've used tennis rackets and killed dozens. Sprayed holes. Next day you couldnt tell we did anything. It is dreadful. Last two years it seemed isolated to one house. Now it is 4-5 nearby houses. Can only imagine what next year is.


----------



## Spammage

@CLT49er one suggestion I would make is to try some fipronil. It isn't a knockdown poison for wasps, but is labeled for wasps. I'm not sure if it will kill the cicada killers, but I would certainly try it.


----------



## Burnie

Go ahead and apply a granular bifen now, and next year before they start apply it again. Stopping them before they start is the best option IMHO.


----------



## gm560

Granular bifen sounds like a good idea. In another thread we talked (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=19990) about methods for "regular" wasps (paper/yellow jackets). One cool idea was creating a protein bait using chicken stock and lacing it with an insecticide. Bifenetherin/Lambda cyhalothrin will kill when the contact it. If you used fipronil like @Spammage suggests it would kill the whole nest.

I just dont know how cicada killers differ from yellow jackets in terms of this strategy.


----------



## CLT49er

gm560 said:


> Granular bifen sounds like a good idea. In another thread we talked (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=19990) about methods for "regular" wasps (paper/yellow jackets). One cool idea was creating a protein bait using chicken stock and lacing it with an insecticide. Bifenetherin/Lambda cyhalothrin will kill when the contact it. If you used fipronil like @Spammage suggests it would kill the whole nest.
> 
> I just dont know how cicada killers differ from yellow jackets in terms of this strategy.


Thanks! What form of fipronil? I see a gel and some liquid on domyown. I'd like for them to take it back to their nest.


----------



## gm560

In the study I think they mixed liquid fipronil with chicken stock and water absorbing gel like the miracle grow ones intended to keep house plants watered. I think the gel is intended more for ants.

I would just verify first that they go after the protein bait. Maybe put out a bowl of stock or can of tuna and see if there is activity. The study focused on yellow jackets which appear to have different habits.


----------



## CLT49er

gm560 said:


> In the study I think they mixed liquid fipronil with chicken stock and water absorbing gel like the miracle grow ones intended to keep house plants watered.


Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## gm560

CLT49er said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the study I think they mixed liquid fipronil with chicken stock and water absorbing gel like the miracle grow ones intended to keep house plants watered.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Sorry posted this too fast! edits above.


----------



## Burnie

Whatever chemical you use, make sure to READ and FOLLOW the label directions.


----------



## Dkrem

I've had good luck with Bifenthrin on the Cacada killers. There a dirt floor in our barn and many of them have been nesting in there for years and years, they will keep coming back to the same nesting area every year. Last year I soaked every nest (in the order of 70-100 mounds) with spray and then gave a good broadcast spray to the entire dirt floor. I've been watching but I have not seen any of them rooting around in there so far this season, I think I may have gotten all the repeat nesters. I might go do a preventative broadcast just to discourage any new activity.


----------



## Thejarrod

I had a major infestation last year. Used tempo powder and applied inside the hole with the powder injector contraption. It was very effective. Hardest part was finding and marking the holes that had been treated. 
I see a few this year but it's MUCH better.


----------



## CLT49er

Wanted to follow up on results.

Tempo dust worked great. Treated about 40 holes and they died or at least moved on. Pretty sure theyre dead. Seen a few of the deceased laying around. I also kicked in their holes a few days later and there is no activity.

Bifen liquid via watering can didnt seem to work as well. I used this solely in an area in my neighbors where there was 50 holes in a compact area. Maybe half of them died. And am seeing a bunch of new holes which surprised me. I thought the bifen soaked in the soil would be a deterrent.

I am still seeing new nests and will spot treat them with the tempo dust every few nights.

Maybe I will check in next year. Really hope the tempo dust killed the eggs that hatch next year. Its been crazy!


----------



## Rockinar

Call Billy The Exterminator! Whoooaa duuuude.......


----------



## Pompy

Another thing you may want to consider is begin to start amending your soil with organic compost/topdress to start changing the soil composition. Those pests like sandy stuff to dig into (guessing from your pic your soil is sandy) and by doing that, over time, it will make them not even want to dig there. Plus it will just benefit your lawn overall too, being much thicker and greener. Good luck.


----------



## 440mag

CLT49er said:


> Wanted to follow up on results.
> 
> Tempo dust worked great. Treated about 40 holes and they died or at least moved on. Pretty sure theyre dead. Seen a few of the deceased laying around. I also kicked in their holes a few days later and there is no activity.
> 
> Bifen liquid via watering can didnt seem to work as well. I used this solely in an area in my neighbors where there was 50 holes in a compact area. Maybe half of them died. And am seeing a bunch of new holes which surprised me. I thought the bifen soaked in the soil would be a deterrent.
> 
> I am still seeing new nests and will spot treat them with the tempo dust every few nights.
> 
> Maybe I will check in next year. Really hope the tempo dust killed the eggs that hatch next year. Its been crazy!


Good news :thumbup: and I'm relieved to hear fipronil wasn't necessary - the stuff is terribly effective but terribly harmful to the "good bees" (pollinators). Personally, I try all other alternatives before I use Fipronil any distance from right up against my home perimeter "footprint" or directly around my foundation ...


----------



## CLT49er

Checking back in almost a year later. We are still infested. I think the tempo dust I applied last year was somewhat effective. One side of the house that was awful only has a few noticeable holes. It would be helpful if neighbors would treat with tempo aggressively as I am.

I have an area where there are 30+ zipping around in a 400 sq ft area, especially in the morning. In hopes of knocking them down from the air I put 1/2 ounce of bifen in a ortho hose end sprayer, added some water to dilute about half filled and then sprayed them down on the highest dial setting. I covered them and nothing happened. They laughed.

I know they are harmless and beneficial but my kids are terrified to go outside. Other suggestions?


----------



## ionicatoms

I tried Cyzmic and didn't notice an effect. Bought Stryker since then. May try that.


----------



## Dkrem

CLT49er said:


> Checking back in almost a year later. We are still infested. I think the tempo dust I applied last year was somewhat effective. One side of the house that was awful only has a few noticeable holes. It would be helpful if neighbors would treat with tempo aggressively as I am.
> 
> I have an area where there are 30+ zipping around in a 400 sq ft area, especially in the morning. In hopes of knocking them down from the air I put 1/2 ounce of bifen in a ortho hose end sprayer, added some water to dilute about half filled and then sprayed them down on the highest dial setting. I covered them and nothing happened. They laughed.
> 
> I know they are harmless and beneficial but my kids are terrified to go outside. Other suggestions?


Bifenthrin is not wasp spray, it will not knock them out of the air. I'd be pretty confident that any who became wetted were very unhappy a few minutes later.


----------



## Thejarrod

After two years of using Tempo dust, this year i have not seen even one. 
my kids had the same response to them. they are scary! 
did you offer to treat your neighbors infestation too? you could be a hero on the street!


----------



## CLT49er

I have. I treated two nieghbors some last year until I embarrassed them enough to buy their own. Of course the one guy hasnt opened his tempo bottle and thats where they are bad. Hes an idiot which is another story on its own.


----------



## jzarf29

It'll be year 3 for me with these guys in our yard. Blanketed the yard with Bifen LP last year in July (too late and did nothing) and just did another blanket treatment yesterday in preparation for this summer. I remember they come around July 1. Hopefully there will be less than last year but I imagine it'll be wild if the blanket treatments did not work.

Tempo Dust and tennis racket are really the only solutions? What do the pest control companies do?


----------



## CLT49er

Think you would need the Bifen to make contact with the wasp. Dont think a blanket treatment works.


----------



## Thejarrod

Dusting is really the way to go. I used these and it was great. Just shoot the dust into their holes and within a couple days they are nearly eliminated. the only ones that remained were coming from other yards or possibly a hole i couldn't find.

Cynoff; https://www.domyown.com/cynoff-insecticide-dust-p-1368.html
Hand duster: https://www.domyown.com/bellow-hand-duster-p-106.html


----------



## CLT49er

Yup. Team up with your neighbors if you can. Mine are useless.


----------



## Alphaone

so the problem is, this pest is a solitary wasp. they don't actually build a nest, the holes are where they bury their young. first they catch an insect, sting it to paralyze it, lay their egg inside the carcass, then bury the insect with the egg inside. from there the egg hatches and feeds on the guts of the still living but paralyzed insect before emerging out like an Alien from the movie. Then these young will lay their eggs where they were born. your treatment, even though its working on killing the adults is not reaching the eggs as they are protected, thats why you have them returning. Also this is why it is so very hard to control. you need to stop them from digging the holes and laying the eggs in the first place in order to stop the problem. i'm not 100% sure the best way to do so, i've used a mosquito fogger and sprayed Bifen to attempt to deter them from the area, but it would take several years to get complete control, if its even possible


----------

